# Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?



## Peterpaul (18. März 2005)

Hi,

wo kann man Spontanentschlossener aufm Samstag nachmittag noch Wattis bekommen? #c  Welcher Laden hat denn noch auf bzw. wo kann man sich sonst welche besorgen (ausser selber graben etc.)!
Evtl. kann man ja mal ne Übersicht machen, da das sicherlich immer mal wieder den einen oder anderen betrifft.


----------



## JanS (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

an der dänischen grenze gibt es nen köder automaten frag mich aber nicht von welchem angelladen der ist ... ich glaube von baltic ... ich suche mal eben 

gruß


----------



## JanS (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen 

Samstag       
  06.00 Uhr bis 07.30 Uhr 
  09.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr  

bis 15.30 musst du die Köder abgeholt haben ... und vorher vorgestellen! aber das doch ne humane zeit .. im sommer hamse auch sonnachs auf ..

greetz


----------



## Micky (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Kalles Angelshop (Neustadt)
Baltic-Kölln (Heiligenhafen)
Angelsport-Faiplay (Heiligenhafen)


----------



## JanS (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Wenn Dich mal die Lust zum angeln überfällt und Du gerade los möchtest stellst Du plötzlich fest das es Sonntag ist und Du keine Würmer zum angeln hast.
Damit Du trotzdem los gehen kannst halten wir an Sonn-und Feiertagen einen Köderautomat bereit in dem Du Watt-
würmer,Mottwürmer,Tauwürmer, Laubwürmer oder auch Maden finden kannst.

Achtung! Bitte nehme doch endsprechendes Kleingeld mit!
( 2 Euro-1 Euro-0,50 Euro-0,20 Euro oder 0,10 Euro )

Öffnungszeiten des Köderautomaten: 7.00 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr


Bei:
D.S.Angelsport - Center
Inhaber: Dirk Sennholz
Ochsenweg 72
24941 Flensburg - Weiche
Tel.0461/91514


greetz


----------



## Peterpaul (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Jo, den in Flensburg kenne ich! Liegt bloss nicht wirklich aufm Weg nach Fehmarn... Aber trotzdem ne super Idee das Ding! :m 

Das mit den Uhrzeitangaben ist echt Klasse! #6


----------



## capri03 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Zoo-Angelladen Knutzen

Adelheidstrasse in Kiel hat samstags bis 18uhr auf . 
Am besten vorher anrufen ob Wattis noch vorhanden sind .

Tel : Zentrale :0431/661570
Tel :Angelabt :0431/63726 
Hoffe das es für einige mal ne hilfe sein kann , in der not .
Der laden ist auch sehr dicht an der A215 einfach gerade aus fahren
bis zur Tanke , und direkt dahinter ist der Laden schon .  


Mfg : capri03


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Und ich sage es nur immer wieder! Egon Kock in Grebin: 04383-442.

Der hat immer welche und die sind allererste Sahne  #6


----------



## Peterpaul (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer-woher Samstag nachmittags?*

Das ist doch schon mal ne nette Übersicht #6


----------

